# I am sorry , something must be done about him



## TTotal

Now this must stop please.

I and several other posters have personally IM'd messages to him, politelty guiding him and encouraging him to stop from blathering on and on about certain matters which should not be on this forum , not even in the flame room. I am afraid it looks like he cannot and will not stop from this. Here's another post from today - only hours after being asked to stop.....

Quote.
John is right on this....this is actually whrere a...l s.. originates...it was used as a method of contraceptive in the past during the 9 days when a woman could conceive. 
Unquote.

THIS WAS IN OFF TOPIC ! Not even Flame room

I am not going to continue contributing ( yes there are some who believe my posts too are stupid and time wasting and of course they will be relieved when I leave the forum) if this is allowed to continue.

We have moderators, I understand that they have a difficult task to do , they also have real other lives too ( not like me you say, thanks maybe true) but they will not act. Why ?

I have spoken with many people who are not happy with this situation we/they all feel like me that he must be banned if he continues this way.Difficult decision if you met him.( Indeed it is not the person it is the posts that are the problem and thats what is sad if he is banned)

The TTOC and th forum needs to head forwards and behave responsibly and so do the posters too. We must all take care to police our own activities though. Yes we are all guilty at times of bending the regs , maybe that adds to the fun factor but there must be a limit and we have I believe got to it. IMOHO.

I cannot expect to be able to blackmail the forum with the usual cry of " If you dont do this then I am off!" because I know a lot of people would say good riddance anyhow. But that is how strongly I/we feel.

Please Mr Moderator out there - lets have some action. Please an official public warning , then any more and the chap must go. Alternatively we will continue to loose current and new members on the forum

I repeat ...not an attack on the man just on his posts.


----------



## pgtt

who you talking about jonny? :


----------



## saint

yup - that was as clear as mud..... :-/


----------



## Guest

Slap the little lad's wrists ! ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

John
Although i agree with what you're saying,it's just not possible for moderators to be logged in 24/7 and to be able to read every single post.
However,there is a facility on every single post to report it if necessary.When you do this an email is automatically sent to every moderator of that particular forum and if they think it's necessary then they have the power to delete that particular post.


----------



## TTotal

Thanks Paul, a sensible response....understood 100% about the mods, of course they have other things to do (thats what I said) Â but in previous occasions, there have been many situations where something could have been done Perhaps a yellow card waved ?

Maybe as usual I am talking rubbish.

Does my note imply that I/we should blame the moderators ? If so I apologise , I dont mean that , all I want is to have someone/ us address this current situation, without pointing any fingers accept at the guilty party.


----------



## PaulS

John - change the title of this thread to include [smiley=Klingon.gif] Vlastan

I totally agree with you. His posts are offensive rubbish, full of disgusting unwanted sexual innuendo and not in the slightest bit funny. He is vile and repulsive, and ruins every thread on the forum that he posts on. Further more, he has never offered even one ounce of useful information about TT's, which is what this forum is supposed to be about.

He has been tollerated on this forum for ages (long before my time) and had loads of warnings, but he NEVER takes the slightest bit of notice, and just carries on attempting to drag every thread down the [smiley=toilet.gif] with him. Vlastan is absolutely full of s**t.

Why can't his id / password (and ALL of his rubbish postings) just be deleted, and his ip address barred, and then the forum could enjoy some normality and move forward.


----------



## thorney

Nope, sorry. I can assume who you are referring to but as assumption is the mother of all fuck ups I am unsure enough about who you are talking about so that I can't make any comment.

Who are you referring to?


----------



## pgtt

> John - change the title of this thread to include [smiley=Klingon.gif] Vlastan
> 
> I totally agree with you. His posts are offensive rubbish, full of disgusting unwanted sexual innuendo and not in the slightest bit funny. He is vile and repulsive, and ruins every thread on the forum that he posts on. Further more, he has never offered even one ounce of useful information about TT's, which is what this forum is supposed to be about.
> 
> He has been tollerated on this forum for ages (long before my time) and had loads of warnings, but he NEVER takes the slightest bit of notice, and just carries on attempting to drag every thread down the Â [smiley=toilet.gif] Â with him. Vlastan is absolutely full of s**t.
> 
> Why can't his id / password (and ALL of his rubbish postings) just be deleted, and his ip address barred, and then the forum could enjoy some normality and move forward.


WOW  didn't realise people felt so strongly about lord V and his postings, Paul i thought u had sorted things out with V? [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

If anyone feels that a particular post should be reported then they should do that,although if they are not sure about a particular post then they can allways send a message to one of the moderators of that particular forum who can then have a look at that post and take whatever action they think is necessary


----------



## TTotal

Paul, 
We have tried and tried, his friends, and still he will not listen. I am not I repeat not having a pop at moderators.
But we all know that even if we "report" the moderators themselves nothing seems to happen. But please lets not slide off down a different route and change the subject. Just read what PaulSTT says above.

I have seen you having a word about / to him also , I guess as usual indifferance rules and this will all be swept under the mousemat...............


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

John
It's not very often that i get a mail about an offending post,in fact i' think i've only got 3 since this system was introduced.


----------



## TTotal

Er Thanks .That just means in general that forum users maybe cant be bothered to complain but still sit there being disgusted at the posts...what a weird lot we are !


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

This maybe be true,but some offending posts get deleted before the majority of people get to see them


----------



## KevinST

We try to have this forum self-moderate - that means that users, if they believe someone else is acting wrongly, can and should IM the offender directly. If the other person refuses to change their way, or believes that they are doing nothing wrong then as Paul says, we have a "report to moderator" link on each and every message. If you have a problem with any message - use the facility that is open to you.

However, please remember that any time we have tried to introduce more "guidelines" then there has always been a large amount of backlash, arguiing and abuse (sometimes strong enough for me to think about giving up my role on this site).


----------



## TTotal

Paul and Kevin, agreed you are both doing a stalwart job as moderators, didnt say otherwise, all I/we who are concerned about the respectability of this forum and the dangers of scaring off TT owners would like to see is some warning being issued to the person in question.

Maybe a "sending off".... is this possible to amend a profile to visitor status for a fixed period ?


----------



## PaulS

> Maybe a "sending off".... is this possible to amend a profile to visitor status for a fixed period ?


I think that this is a very good idea, as everybody knows, Vlastan has been warned several times before, yet still continues posting vile perverted filth 

I think the Forum rules need to be applied somewhat firmer, in the case of this individual, and action taken. There is nobody else on this forum that goes as low as Vlastan. Kick him off now, please.


----------



## Carlos

There is a chinese proverb that I think is appropriate in this case:

_A dish of carrot hastily cooked may still have soil uncleaned off the vegetable_


----------



## David_A

???


----------



## kmpowell

Ok, my 2p's worth.

As much as i agree with your sentiments John, you do yourself no favours in discouraging this sort of behaviour and you have brought this on mainly yourself.

I have just done a quick brief search of current topics, and i counted 25 out of 40 random topics i picked(from all the forums), where after page 1 or 2 of the topic, it turns into a free for all inuendo/chat/joke/bollocks for at least 3 pages, by yourself and Vlastan with the odd interuption from a few other forum members

When Vlastan joined he posted some offensive material for which he was told to refrain, however recently it has gradually got worse again by the constant posting of utter shite by mainly yourself.

As a moderator i have given up trying to moderate posts which yourself and Vlastan contribute to, because i dont have enough time in my day and an offensive post could be in page 7 of 9, meaning i have to read 7 pages of bollocks before i reach the post, which quite frankly, i cant be bothered to do.

I am guilty of posting crap, but i know im posting crap which is 'fairly' humerous and i dont fill pages and pages of it EVERY day.

Loads of other points i could make, but ill leave it there for now as just a bit of food for thought. Â :-/


----------



## pgtt

i'll own up kev.... i post crap cause i no very little about TT/Cars and the technical or machanical side of things so i can't help people out if they have those particular type of questions. But im not the only one. however im fairly sure i don't offend people, if i do......

SORRY

Cheers Phil

P.S i also no naff all about computers. i dunno why i come on here actually :-/ ;D


----------



## jonah

point made i think lets let it lie now


----------



## ^outt^kast^

maybe taking of 500 posts for every filthy post posted might help clean up his act :-*


----------



## PaulS

> point made i think lets let it lie now


Until Vlastan starts spouting more filth? How much more do we have to put up with?

Kev - OK, we all post bollocks now and again (note _now and again,_ not continually like Vlastan) but I don't think John is anywhere near the same league as filth king Vlastan.


----------



## TTotal

Ok , hint taken.


----------



## Love_iTT

John, I don't know if you were around when I threw my handbag in (as some one so kindly callled it) and stormed out of the forum all because I was totaly fed up with Vlastans postings.

I won't bore you or everyone else with the details again because its not worth it. All I can say is that the very next day I regreted it - not my opinion but leaving the forum, especially the way I did it - totaly wrong. I really missed it and it took a lot for me to swallow my pride - which I don't do very often - to come back again. DONT leave, you will regret it I promise you.

Apart from this one person still spoiling it, this forum is such an excellent place to be, a complete cross section of people who are only too willing to help you out with either TT related problems to where to download MP3 files, but I don't need to tell you that because you allready know.

Maybe Vlatan will read this thread and calm down again for a while, I must admit that I thought that it had all been worth it because his posting did change but it seems that he is getting back into his old ways again. 

Graham


----------



## TTotal

Graham , now its Kev Powell I get xxxx from ..unbelievable. I now see why Russel packed it in.For the moment I will have a break.Catch you later.


----------



## A3DFU

Don't have a break John: we will miss you :'( :'( :'(

I agree with what John and Paul say:
although most of us are free spirits and don't mind side tracking from a thread and having fun it is getting more than tiring to read about Vlastan's a*** s** contribuitions on a lot of the posts 
My younger son was a moderator for a forum for some time and anyone posting shite had two warnings and was banned if he/she continued to post offensive nuissance after that. 
Is it too much to ask for the moderators to step in?
I think not!!!

*Vlastan* I hope you read this:
there was a time not long ago when you needed emotional support which John gave freely to you!!! (as well as others)
Are you proud to have caused John to quit for a while? Or perhaps permanently  :'(
If not, I suggest you appologiese to him very quickly and change your ways on this forum!


----------



## A3DFU

Afterthought to all the moderators:

I can see that it would take far too much time to read all the posts to check for offensive "material"
but I think it is not too much to ask to act once a matter is brought to your attention!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTotal

Thanks for your support Daniela, fact is that a lot of people wont .Maybe this is not the right place for having fun and that is what I need right now in my life ! 
All got a bit silly.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> Afterthought to all the moderators:
> I can see that it would take far too much time to read all the posts to check for offensive "material"
> but I think it is not too much to ask to act once a matter is brought to your attention!!!!!!!!!!


Agreed Daniella
However the post MUST be brought to our attention in the first place,unless we come across it before someone reports it.There is a "report post" button in every post so people can notify the moderators straight away.This can only work if EVERYONE plays a part and helps to keep things within the limits so to speak.The quicker we are notified then the quicker we can act on it !!!!! ;D


----------



## TTotal

> i'll own up kev.... i post crap cause i no very little about TT/Cars and the technical or machanical side of things so i can't help people out if they have those particular type of questions. But im not the only one. however im fairly sure i don't offend people, if i do......
> 
> SORRY
> 
> Cheers Phil
> 
> P.S i also no naff all about computers. i dunno why i come on here actually :-/ ;D


Phil dont you dare apologise to this lot, its not your fault you are foreign and thick !


----------



## pgtt

> Phil dont you dare apologise to this lot, its not your fault you are foreign and thick !


stop talking utter shite jon   :-*


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Another point to note is, if certain people still insist on posting crap only to find it deleted a few minutes later then they will eventually give up so to speak.They will then think a little harder about what they're posting and hopefully put a bit more thought into it. Â


----------



## chip

> John - change the title of this thread to include [smiley=Klingon.gif] Vlastan
> 
> I totally agree with you. His posts are offensive rubbish, full of disgusting unwanted sexual innuendo and not in the slightest bit funny. He is vile and repulsive, and ruins every thread on the forum that he posts on. Further more, he has never offered even one ounce of useful information about TT's, which is what this forum is supposed to be about.
> 
> He has been tollerated on this forum for ages (long before my time) and had loads of warnings, but he NEVER takes the slightest bit of notice, and just carries on attempting to drag every thread down the Â [smiley=toilet.gif] Â with him. Vlastan is absolutely full of s**t.
> 
> Why can't his id / password (and ALL of his rubbish postings) just be deleted, and his ip address barred, and then the forum could enjoy some normality and move forward.


PaulSTT,
Can you get straight to the point you are making? 

Seriously, I voiced this same opinion a while back ago, and "he" accused me of flaming him. I spoke my mind, and he told me to 1) f*ck off 2) leave the forum 3) my opinion didn't count as I was a "newbie"

I'm glad to see there are people out there who cannot tolerate his behaviour, and ain't afraid to say so.

Bring it on!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Haven't seen him on here since this morning


----------



## pgtt

> Another point to note is, if certain people still insist on posting crap only to find it deleted a few minutes later then they will eventually give up so to speak.They will then think a little harder about what they're posting and hopefully put a bit more thought into it. Â


whats talking crap? ands whats having a bit of a laugh? are they the same thing? or is crap talking about a*** s**.
Or am i just talking crap and being thick again?


----------



## robo_beastt

Indeed..... I agree that something must be done .. but would like to say that something should be done NOT against Vlastan but against ANYBODY who behaves like so....

I bet whatever you can that a "newbie" wouldnÂ´t get so lucky if he just started to shoot shit all over the forum.... for some strange reason this person has, often insulting others opinions and cultures , several times indeed .. I recall once he said that us Spaniards are nothing but plain savages! What? have you ever been here, how you dare to say such horrible things, specially if you donÂ´t know jack outside your "inner world" . 
It seems to me that the the real savage has been now brought to light... and would appreciate if an answer were applied soon enough.

Could think of a million sites were his posts would be taken more seriously than in a car forum...

Just wanted to share my simphaty to those who like me feel this behaviour lascive and innappropiate for the rather obvious reason of its sole existance....

Like moderators say it depends only in us to repoert this kind of posts in order for them to do their job, so letÂ´s do it . From now on I will act against this kind of obscene acts and lets hope the harm done gets fixed...

Only time will tell...

Yours truly

Jose Luis


----------



## chip

Oh this thread gets better and better!!!!

Do you think he's squirming with embarassment or squirming with embarassment? ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## robo_beastt

Quote.....Oh this thread gets better and better!!!!

Do you think he's squirming with embarassment or squirming with embarassment? ;D Â ;D ;D ;D ;D....Unquote

I think we still need to be fair, it is not nice to make fun of the wounded. The reason of the post is to ask only for the right thing to do , not to make fun of the person...

If he hasnÂ´t appeared maybe is because heÂ´s really not watching this yet (which I seriously doubt), but everybody has a right to defend himself... and I think many members are still waiting for him to give an answer, not an apology but a plain and straight answer....not of the past but rather of what the future should be...

Regards

Jose Luis


----------



## PaulS

> Another point to note is, if certain people still insist on posting crap only to find it deleted a few minutes later then they will eventually give up so to speak.They will then think a little harder about what they're posting and hopefully put a bit more thought into it. Â


Appreciate this Paul, and understand that trawling through huge amounts of Lord V's posts is an unpleasant task. Using the 'report' feature, each and every time may be the best way to stop Vlastan _**posting filth **_ Â  Â  Â every time and spoiling this forum for 99.99% of its members.

Since I've been on the forum I've tried to ignore Lord V's posts, but his last vulgar post and all the uproar surrounding it has made me realise how 'conditioned' some of us have become to his behavouir and not reported it / complained / whatever to the moderators. I personally have only ever used the 'report' key a couple of times (both V's posts) I think what we need is more people reacting in the same way, even if he posts _that word_ just one more time!

I have spoken with V via e-mail questioning his reasons for his style of posts - I won't bother you with his ridiculous 'justifications'. He really doesn't understand one bit, I'm glad this is out in the open again.

So today is very unusual here, as *not a word from Lord V * I wonder why. Are you excercising your brain cells Vlastan Â  You would have thought as he is capabile of posting so much Â [smiley=toilet.gif] on a daily basis, he would respond to all the critisism. Guess he's hiding in shame.


----------



## thorney

I've thought a bit before posting primarily so that I could see a few others comments. If I'm right there is a central issue of Vlastan posting items which others find socially unacceptable. There is also a sub issue of some members posting anything and everything that crosses their minds/desks - ie shite.

99.99% of me thinks and will continue to think that forums are open and as such the individuals chose to read or post what they like.

However. There is always the need for some kind of guidence or rules if only to secure boundries so we know where we stand. From memory Vlastan has upset a few members in the past, somekind of offline conversation has taken place and his posting as changed to reflect that conversation? If this is the case then I would suggest that it happens again with the additional action that if his post content does not change then some kind of punishment will be undertaken. I make no suggestion on the choice of punishment if this choice of action was taken. 3 three strikes and you're out type policy if you will.

On the secondary matter of posting shite - I am in agreement with Kev to some extent here. Now I think I'm a humorous guy ;D but I am also well aware that others might not think so. There is no way we can police others post content (as regards quality rather than what the community deems as unacceptable content) but I would sugges that every member here at least thinks before posting. Not every joke, story, item of wit needs to be shared and posted. I've met TTotal, John seems like a nice guy, but the sheer amount of posting he does which I personally consider shite means I now barely read any of his posts. I'm not trying to single TTotal out for a flaming just that quantity can have a shadowing affect over quality.

On a personal level I find a high proportion of vlastans posts are lewd and crude but frankly I couldn't give a toss. However if there are others who are offended by this then some action needs to be taken to keep everyone happy.

So, Vlastan. If you're reading this (and I assume you are) just calm it down a bit. It would appear that more than a couple of people are offended by your post content. Consider their own sensitivities (no matter how alien they may be to you) when posting - the essence of a community is both give and take.

One last point. Reading through all the last few pages I feel a witch hunt looks possible. I for one would be disappointed if anyones motivation was anything other than enhanced the community - tis better to manage than exclude.


----------



## jonah

well put Thorney


----------



## PaulS

Very well put Thorney.



> On a personal level I find a high proportion of vlastans posts are lewd and crude but frankly I couldn't give a toss


Agree, but I do give a toss that his offensive postings are interrupting discussion on the forum, dragging things down to gutter level, and putting people off. Â This is a great place, think how much better it could be without Lord V's rubbish everywhere.

Three strikes and you're out, good idea. Trouble is, Vlastans had about 300 by now, and he's still here, even after lots of people have complained to him personally by e-mail.

I echo Daniela's comments, I think it's time the moderators took action.

Paul.


----------



## KevinST

Thorney - agree with you re: the witchhunt theme running through the thread since I was last on-line.

This will NOT happen. Not to Vlastan, nor anyone else.

Vlastan has actually posted many good and interesting posts. Unfortunatly human nature is to remember those that upset us and appear bad. I'm not saying that Vlastan hasn't been overstepping the mark recently - others have as well with unsuitable language in several of the forums. As has been said many time before - USE THE REPORT LINK if you feel you need to!!

To my knowledge no-one has even been banned form this forum - and I hope that it never will happen. Anyone and everyone is welcome and entitled to talk about TT's and any other subject... however it must be remembered that this forum is open to everyone to read. You have the responsibility and reputation of this forum in your hands when you post... As I said in the Language used on all forums except "flame room" thread... Please - everyone, consider what you have typed before pressing the "Post" button.


----------



## A3DFU

Kevin and Thorney,

I'm absolutely certain that nothing is further from John's and Paul's mind (and from mine as well!!!) as what you call a witch hunt!!!!!

We love Vlastan: he is a really nice chap. Just some of his postings are not appropriate. And this is what has to stop!


----------



## Widget

Just wanted to make the following point:

Wasn't it a thread on anal sex that became one of the most popular threads and the most talked about on the Forum? And indeed led to Vlastan becoming Lord Vlastan?


----------



## vlastan

OMG!!! I am a celebrity again!! Â ;D

I thank you for taking so much time talking about me!!

John, I find hard to believe that you initiated this. Especially, as I apologised to you about my previous posting.

We went through this phase when Graham left, so I have nothing new to add.

...but I find a few characters amusing here. At least you make me laugh a lot...and this is why I love this forum so much!! Â ;D


----------



## Carlos

> Now I think I'm a humorous guy ;D


Chilled out entertainer I think is a more appropriate description! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

FWIW I have never been offended by any of Vlastan's posts, occasionally mildly shocked, but not offended. But I appreciate that one man's meat is another man's poison, and it is selfish for anyone to behave in a way that they know is offensive to, if not the majority, then a significant number of forum users.

However, it would be a great shame if somebody was hounded out of this fraternity. He might know cack-all about cars, but IMO his presence is generally a positive. Every individual has a positive effect, whether you are interested in what they post or not. Vive la difference. In Vlastan's case, perhaps he will take this on board and everything will be cushty.

Its upto individuals to moderate their own posts, I agree wholeheartedly with KevinST, think before posting. People who consistently flout the rules, ultimately have to be removed, I'm afraid.


----------



## Carlos

> OMG!!! I am a celebrity again!! Â ;D
> 
> I thank you for talking so much talking about me!!
> 
> John, I find hard to believe that you initiated this. Especially, as I apologised to you about my previous posting.
> 
> We went through this phase when Graham left, so I have nothing new to add.
> 
> ...but I find a few characters amusing here. At least you make me laugh a lot...and this is why I love this forum so much!! Â ;D


Perhaps you should be taking this thread more seriously, Vlastan :-/


----------



## jonah

i think this has been descussed enough,i actually feel quite sorry for the guy now,i know i wouldnt want a post like this descussing me and my postings, (although i wouldnt dream of posting some of the things he has, not in here anyway  ) and i'm sure noone else would either :-/


----------



## PaulS

> Kevin and Thorney,
> 
> I'm absolutely certain that nothing is further from John's and Paul's mind (and know from mine as well!!!) as what you call a witch hunt!!!!!


Guess I'm being accused of starting a witch hunt, well, sorry, Im just expressing the way I feel about it at the moment. It's not just John and me BTW. My wife looks on here from time to time.

I don't think it's a witch hunt, Daniela, we ALL know who the culprit is.



> We love Vlastan: he is a really nice chap. Just some of his postings are not appropriate. And this is what has to stop!


The problem is, he cannot stop. Just the slighest hint of anything sexual in a post, and he's in like a bull in a china shop.

OK no witch hunts, management of the problem is the answer. We'll all have to hit the 'report' button, when his next filth post appears :-/


----------



## PaulS

> I think this has been descussed enough


We'll he's entitled to come on here and discuss it with all of us. But he hasn't. He'll go quiet for a time, then slowly come back and this will happen all over again .........


----------



## gunner

What planet are you people on [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif]

I've been reading Vlastans posts ever since his infamous Anal Sex thread [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]

I have to say I have never once been offended or upset by any of Vlastans comments. Indeed I think he has introduced some colour to what has become a somewhat nerdy petrol head forum (flame suit on ) [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

I was far more offended by the Julian Blowseed/Suckseed person who has now thankfully gone........

Surely, forums like these are all about free speech and tolerating others opions [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## thorney

I wasn't actually accusing anyone of a witch hunt, just that I got the feeling it was turning into one.

One other point. If you are complaining about an individual posters content you represent yourself and anyone else you KNOW thinks and feels the same.

You cannot suggest you represent the majority (either for or against Vlastans posts) wihout that factually being the case.

Vlastan - I agree with Carlos : I suggest you take this seriously.


----------



## KevinST

Unfortunatly he has posted here... and hasn't taken this issue seriously Â 

Vlastan - please take this issue seriously. Many many people are unhappy with your standard of posting on this site - this thread surely proves that to you. I expect that your response will be something like that it's the minority of preople who are unhappy... if that's the case, where are the people supporting you?
I also expect that you'll say that you have received many IM's in support of you (just as you have claimed on a previous time we have discussed your on-forum personality). Â :

This is a serious issue - this site is loved by many, not just you. This site is for everyones use... not just yours.



> what has become a somewhat nerdy petrol head forum


Maybe that has something to do with the title of this site??


----------



## Carlos

> I also expect that you'll say that you have received many IM's in support of you (just as you have claimed on a previous time we have discussed your on-forum personality). Â :


Well, as Webmaster, surely you could prove/disprove such a claim


----------



## jonah

> Well, as Webmaster, surely you could prove/disprove such a claim


nothing needs tobe proved or disproved
this is getting pathetic now


----------



## vlastan

I have to say that this topic is in the wrong thread...it has to be in the flame room as people flame me.

Kevin and all, we discussed this subject before with Graham's incident. Just do a a search and then you will see what my views are.

BUT...I will give you my summary. In a large open forum like this it is quite common to find different people and characters with different backgrounds. Some get on well, some don't....it is a fact of life. We are all individuals and this is what makes us special. I don't like what other people say either a lot of times. But I just ignore them. Some people are not so easy going like myself and they take things personal! It is them that they have to light up a bit.


----------



## Carlos

> nothing needs tobe proved or disproved
> this is getting pathetic now


<sigh> I was just pointing out that Kevin would have the ability to check such a claim.

In what way is that pathetic, exactly? [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## thorney

Vlastan, all we are suggesting is that to take a little more care with other peoples feelings, is that so hard?


----------



## vlastan

Yes Kevin...when did I ever make this claim? I never actually!!

Also Kevin hasn't got access to the live server so he can't see any IMs!! Only Jae can.


----------



## Carlos

> BUT...I will give you my summary. In a large open forum like this it is quite common to find different people and characters with different backgrounds. Some get on well, some don't....it is a fact of life. We are all individuals and this is what makes us special. I don't like what other people say either a lot of times. But I just ignore them. Some people are not so easy going like myself and they take things personal! It is them that they have to light up a bit.


Vlastan, it is totally ignorant to assume that you can say what you like on a public forum, without caring what anyone else thinks.

I am inclined to support you, since I have never been offended by any of your posts, but many others are, you need to take that on board.


----------



## thorney

Agree with Carlos again  Vlastan, I've also been supportive for exactly the same reasons, but thats very hard if your only response to other peoples complaints is 'tough shit'.


----------



## gunner

IM with Vlastan on this one [smiley=weneedyou.gif]

Come on every one chill out and relax, its only a forum after all, nothing personal [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jonah

> Vlastan, it is totally ignorant to assume that you can say what you like on a public forum, without caring what anyone else thinks.
> 
> I am inclined to support you, since I have never been offended by any of your posts, but many others are, you need to take that on board.


you do Mr V children do venture in here sometimes had someone from scooby net only the other day ,u wouldnt want his mum upset would u


----------



## vlastan

Following the Graham event...we all calmed down. But after so long new characters came in, such a John, that at the beginning didn't get offended for some reason.

So things went back to as they were before. Even Graham came back.

I never said tough shit to anyone. All I said was that if I don't like something I don't raise my voice like some people did for me. They like winging a lot when they should relax and enjoy. I have never complained about anybody here, although, I didn't like a few things either.


----------



## vlastan

> you do Mr V children do venture in here sometimes had someone from scooby net only the other day ,u wouldnt want his mum upset would u


Nahhh...we sent him early to bed!! Â  ;D


----------



## thorney

Vlastan, you missed my point. You dont like things on the forum and dont complain - I'm the same so fine. But here are some people who are complaining about your posts, just becasue you dont complain doesnt mean they aren't allowed to.

If you say something to someone in a pub and that upsets them, what do you do, carry on as usual thinking 'well I don't complain so neither should they'

If the answer is yes then you're on your own mate. I've been defending you for 2 reasons - I believe in freedom of speech on forums and that I haven't considered anything you've posted offensive. However if your response to those who do is 'I wont change, tough shit' then thats your call, but thats you and not me.


----------



## t7

> Vlastan, it is totally ignorant to assume that you can say what you like on a public forum, without caring what anyone else thinks.
> 
> I am inclined to support you, since I have never been offended by any of your posts, but many others are, you need to take that on board.


Carlos - I agree. With the odd exception I am not offended by Vlastan's postings (although they are often puerile). However your first point is really important.

Vlastan, the forum is NOT the same as a bunch of TT owners in a pub after a meet. In the pub if someone doesn't like what you are saying (or you, for that matter) they will go off and talk to someone else. This isn't possible in the forum. Therefore you have to be *more* sensitive to the whole community and accept that your postings do genuinely upset some people. You need also to remember that it is not possible for people to avoid your posts as they are so prolific.

You seem quite a considerate person in real life - surely you don't want to continue doing something you know upsets even one person?

Louise


----------



## A3DFU

> Following the Graham event...we all calmed down. But after so long new characters came in, such a John, that at the beginning didn't get offended for some reason.
> 
> So things went back to as they were before. Even Graham came back.
> 
> I never said tough shit to anyone. All I said was that if I don't like something I don't raise my voice like some people did for me. They like winging a lot when they should relax and enjoy. I have never complained about anybody here, although, I didn't like a few things either.


Vlastan,
just because things have returned to "normal" after Graham's exit and re-entry doesn't mean to say that everyone on this forum agrees with you!
You must bear in mind that different people have differnt ideas about how they want to conduct their life or, indeed, express it.
And a little more restraint is all we are asking for!! That can't be too difficult to understand???


----------



## vlastan

I will do my best not to mention anything that may offend a few individuals then. But I am not sure what is it they find offending. It appears to me that the world blowjob doesn't offend...but the words anal sex do.

So could I say then a**l s*x and this would be fine? Or just use blowjob instead? This is serious question.


----------



## paulatt

> You need also to remember that it is not possible for people to avoid your posts as they are so prolific.


I think Louise has defined the problem here. It is not a matter of an occasional post, it is the appearance of a post on every thread. And these posts all tend follow the same theme regardless of the thread.

I have not been offended by his posts and I just don't bother to read them anymore - as quite a number of others have stated.

Vlastan, 
I think some consideration here would be appropriate as we don't all have your fascination with a*** s**. You may well be posting some interesting information but if no one bothers to read it anymore .........


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Can we call it a day now folks,i think enough has been said and my inbox can't cope with all the topic replies


----------



## vlastan

Righto Paul!!

Lets have a group hug and kiss each other and be happy again! :-*

I still love you folks...no matter what you say to me! :-*


----------



## PaulS

> I will do my best not to mention anything that may offend a few individuals then. But I am not sure what is it they find offending. It appears to me that the world blowjob doesn't offend...but the words anal sex do.
> 
> So could I say then a**l s*x and this would be fine? Or just use blowjob instead? This is serious question.


Are you serious? No it would not be fine. It is not the specific words that offend, Vlastan, in the right context they are not a problem. It's your fascination of the subject, and 'advice' that you continually dish out to all and sundry, whether they want it or not, that offend.

You insist on trying to take threads off course in your favoured a**l direction. Most adults can discuss such subjects without embarassment, *in the right place and at the right time* - a doctors surgery would be more appropriate!

Why do you feel the need to *continually* discuss these subjetcs on here, Vlastan? If you were sitting in a restaurant, having a meal with a group of people that you did not know, and you started ranting on about Anal sex all the time, and someone got offended, hopefully you would shut up and change the subject. But you never do here? Â Why is that, are you really that stupid? I would hope not.

What you do in your private life is of no interest to me whatsoever, yet you feel the need to tell everybody about it, and you think you're being funny in the process. You're not. This is a TT forum, not a group of dirty old men in raincoats.

If you want to talk about these subjects all the time then go away and join another internet club somewhere - then you can talk about it all night long with people of your own kind and not offend anybody. Â


----------



## giles

OK.

The positive point I would like to make out of all this is that we should all be aware of how our postings are taken by others.

To be honest, TTotal, you have offended me many times with your responses to my posts, which I have found personally upsetting. When have I been aggresive to you or anyone else here in the last 3 years?

My point is I think we ALL (me included) need to think before we post.

I am not taking sides on the Vlastan debate you lot are having. However, I think that this thread is a disgraceful way of targetting Vlastan so publicly and think such comments should not be so public, including Moderators chipping in.

My 2p, and if you flame me for my thoughts, I will shake my head.


----------



## Carlos

> This is a TT forum, not a group of dirty old men in raincoats.


I wouldnt say the two were mutually exclusive  :


----------



## PaulS

> I wouldnt say the two were mutually exclusive Â  :


LOL! Of course the're not Â 



> I am not taking sides on the Vlastan debate you lot are having. However, I think that this thread is a disgraceful way of targetting Vlastan so publicly and think such comments should not be so public, including Moderators chipping in


OK, may be I've got too personal, apologies. It just seems to be 'water off a ducks back' to some though Â 



> If I'm right there is a central issue of Vlastan posting items which others find socially unacceptable.
> 
> There is also a sub issue of some members posting anything and everything that crosses their minds/desks - ie shite.


Yes. Sometimes just as annoying as each other, really ;D


----------



## Wak

> I am not taking sides on the Vlastan debate you lot are having. However, I think that this thread is a disgraceful way of targetting Vlastan so publicly and think such comments should not be so public, including Moderators chipping in.
> 
> My 2p, and if you flame me for my thoughts, I will shake my head.


Start shaking!...I think from previous posts in the thread it implied and mentioned a lot that IM, reporting, direct advice has been used.

This is just the next phase of approach if the above did not work. Grahams approach was more dramatic to just leave publically stating his reasons.

What you are seeing is typical pent up frustration from so many people that ignore, pass over and tolerate , believing they are alone in their opinion because no one else voices one. Suddenly one voice makes a comment and many quiet bystanders feel they can now speak.

I wouldnt criticise this lot because of this thread....! Â :-/

I am dissappointed at those that claim they arent offended , they arnt bothered...would you talk openly, in a public place, with both family , friends, and strangers about some of these topics? 
I certainly wouldnt and talking about these topics with strangers is not going to attract them to me or my conversation. This forum is a car form and is about conversation between friends but much more importantly strangers....strangers we want to attract to make the forum and club grow.

Lord v, m8, your first post here was disrespectful to the sentiment, and your comments on what language is acceptable is also the voice of someone who does not understand the sentiment behind all these postings.

(Sorry to use you Kev) , Kev P's sig ..."yeah your right I dont care what you think of me or my opinions" Â seems to be a phrase that suits you.

Unfortunately in any community if you really really believed that statement and acted in a manner true to its sentiment. Then you'd piss a whole heap of people off. I bet Kev does care what his girlfriend/wife thinks, what his parents think, what his boss thinks (even if not behind his back) Â 

Its all too easy to be that way behind a screen or to a stranger if you think youre not going to see them again, but behave with disrespect to peoples feelings in an office or at home and the people you have to face on a daily basis would not treat you favourably.

:-/

There is a message here that is clear enough, learn and adjust, I cant really comment anymore as I unfortunately am amongst the group that are now so indifferent to your posts that I usually pass over them without reading so I dont even know what you did to start this one off...this time! Â :-/


----------



## Guest

LOL having just read this novel of a topic on our dear friend Vlastan I sense blood pressures rising .

I am new to this forum and read many posts day in day out ... and yes including Vlastans little naughty postings too but honestly you lot he is human! Give him a soden break and all calm down and stop being so two faced. 

There are many counties at war at the moment... third world countries that need food and water and you lot are runting and raving over something so trivia.

If you don't like him just ignore him and let him enjoy this forum like the rest of you. I have read some of his posts and not ALL of them are crude some of them can be helpful and witty. Those that may be offensive just try and ignore. Looking at the sort of people who join this forum too lets face it we are all adults surely we can overcome this. get through this and just act like a community and accept that there may always be one that stands out the crowd.

.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

So,who's still coming to the Beaconsfield meet then ;D


----------



## TTotal

Think I will go elsewhere Paul thanks.


----------



## Wak

> If you don't like him just ignore him and let him enjoy this forum like the rest of you. Â
> 
> .


I think you are missing the point a little....

a lot of the people posting here do like him, have met him, will drive miles to meet him.

But as far as enjoying the forum, the thread speaks for itself....how many are not happy about the tone/content of posts? How many are happy to leave it the way it is?

Maybe a vote is needed from all members rather than leaving it to the few posting here? :-/

looks like more on this thread are unhappy than are defending Lord V and suprisingly his best supporters are at the head of the critiscism.

Unfortunately as your quote says, it looks to me that those posting here are NOT enjoying the forum otherwise they wouldnt have been this explosion of comments! :-/


----------



## TTotal

Sigh...Wak you are sooo right.Now Powell is having a go at me ..in the flame room, Middle aged men etc yep thats me...thanks Kev.


----------



## bash-the-monkey

As a person who used to contribute a lot and since the rise of the disgusting levels of in-your-endo that has come about recently I have stopped apart from the odd visit now and then.

No...wait a second....that's bollocks (or B******s - for the more sensitive out there) - I've just been more busy nowadays. Back to the topic in hand (or was that the Sperm Bank thread?)

I am undecided if some are lowering the levels or others are just too prudish. Are we not a progresive forum that covers all?

Everyone has different things and different levels of what they find offensive or not - personally I don't get offended or shocked easily (not since I peeked through my Uncle's window when I was seven) so Valstan style 'humour' doesn't bother me. I can also understand that some people could be offended by his keen interest in buggery.

This isn't something that a long winded thread is going to resolve - maybe the moderators need to think about this off-line as the views expressed are varied. I agree that this thread is getting pathetic.

As for my contribution - think of it like this - for some people a*** s** (or anal sex for the bolder amongst us) is a delight and for others a pain in the arse.

Think about it (the meaning not the act ;D)

Bash - much like a surgeon in an elevator, I operate on many different levels ;D ;D

www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## PaulS

> As a person who used to contribute a lot and since the rise of the disgusting levels of in-your-endo that has come about recently I have stopped apart from the odd visit now and then.
> 
> No...wait a second....that's bollocks (or B******s - for the more sensitive out there) - I've just been more busy nowadays. Back to the topic in hand (or was that the Sperm Bank thread?)
> 
> I am undecided if some are lowering the levels or others are just too prudish. Are we not a progresive forum that covers all?
> 
> Everyone has different things and different levels of what they find offensive or not - personally I don't get offended or shocked easily (not since I peeked through my Uncle's window when I was seven) so Valstan style 'humour' doesn't bother me. I can also understand that some people could be offended by his keen interest in buggery.
> 
> This isn't something that a long winded thread is going to resolve - maybe the moderators need to think about this off-line as the views expressed are varied. I agree that this thread is getting pathetic.
> 
> As for my contribution - think of it like this - for some people a*** s** (or anal sex for the bolder amongst us) is a delight and for others a pain in the arse.
> 
> Think about it (the meaning not the act ;D)
> 
> Bash - much like a surgeon in an elevator, I operate on many different levels ;D ;D
> 
> www.bashthemonkey.com


ROFLMFAO!

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## snaxo

I do not find Vlastan's comments offensive. I do very often find them simply childish and irritating though as they seem to pervade so many threads that start off on relatively serious, informative subjects - which is *one* of the main reasons this site exists - for the benefits of TT owners, sharing info, experience and knowledge.

If I wanted to share info, experience and knowledge on sexual matters (which I don't feel the need to) I wouldn't be visiting this site. There are plenty of *other* sites - usually frequented by a slightly younger audience - trying to act big and get their kicks. Â I too find it very strange why this person wishes to make so many references to such things so much of the time. In my mind I have concluded that:

a) he's between the ages of 13 and 17. If not physically - mentally! No offence V (I know that is an offensive thing to say - but it's like being back at school in those early days of sexual discovery)

b) He isn't getting any - despite his claims. Usually it seems that people who talk about it SO much do so because that's ALL they can do

I agree with free speech and the right to freedom of personal expression also. Â I just find it hard to understand how anyone would think that it IS funny and necessary to post this kinda stuff on (what is primarily) Â a Car forum all the time! Â :-/ Â And I also cannot believe how thick-skinned V is - he seems to have no perception that a large number of the people he is communicating with on a daily basis via this forum - think he's a bit of an arse. Â  Â Call me shallow, but generally I like to be liked.

I also am disappointed in your responses so this so far V - which have come across to me as portraying a total lack of understanding and a 'tough shit' attitude. Come on fella - wise up. Everyone says you are a nice chap in person and I'm sure you are.

Damian


----------



## PaulS

Damian,

I could have not put it better myself 

I have met Vlastan in person and get on with him fine. It's just his weird forum persona that is so disturbing (to me, at least) I don't consider myself to be a prude by the way, far from it!

Come on V, "wise up"

There is no doubt whatsoever that this Forum is a far more lively place because of you  We don't all want to be just car nerds. [eat humble pie] I do find lots of your contributions witty and funny[/eat humble pie]


----------



## Lisa.

Oh crikey, I hate this sort of thing. :'(
Nick, V, are you pretending not to be upset by all of this? I think you are. 
I suspect that you are the sensitive sort underneath the thick skinned persona of Vlastan. :-[

Come on, put yours hands up, admit that you may have taken it too far recently and moderate your behavour and postings.

That's all that is being asked. :

You know I have been offended by your postings in the past, and you told me via IM that it had upset you that you had upset me. Things improved after that, but you are slipping into old ways again. :-/

I have never met you, but from being a member on here for the past 10 months I would surmise that you are a pretty friendly chap, who likes to be liked, tries to be humorous and would help others if needed. A decent sort. 

So please listen to what is being said and just calm things down. You are beginiing to sound like a record stuck in the groove and this is the jolt that you need.

Come on , Nick, you know what is being said here is right.

(Virtual hug on its way) Â 
Lisa Â


----------



## TTotal

Well I have had a dreadfull night worrying that I have made a grave error starting this post off.

This morning though I have been encouraged by messages of support, but please dont do this privately
the forum is for all so YOU have a voice ...use it guys !

Vlastan thanks for your notes too - cant you see that many people think you are great like I do, its what you are doing which is dreadful.

Remember , innocent children read this site too..........

I hope that you listen and this sinks in to that stubborn head of yours. Please tell us all that you agree to refrain from now on, then there will be no more said.

John Â


----------



## coupe-sport

> cant you see that many people think you are great like I do


 : - i this some sort of mutual apprecaition society - looks more and more like some sort of support group. Interesting thread and a nice change from those nerdy petrol head threads...


----------



## Wak

> : - i this some sort of mutual apprecaition society - looks more and more like some sort of support group. Interesting thread and a nice change from those nerdy petrol head threads... Â


And what is wrong with nerdy petrol head threads?   ;D


----------



## kctt

After reading all those pages I have this to say- V, Nick please do take notice of what is being said.
I DON'T find your posts offensive but sometimes they are unnecessary and annoying when you go sooo far off topic. I myself do this, but you take it to a whole other level that isn't funny or entertaining.

I agree you are a nice guy - therefore learn from this and move on. It's like you don't hear, please do.

Katherine


----------



## vlastan

What I personally don't like about this thread is that the people that flame me pretend to be my best friends in meetings!!

None of them, complained to me in any meetings before.

Are you shy? Are you afraid of me? Why do you like be backstabbing swines and not tell me what you believe about me to my face?

This would be an honest approach and would be appreciated a lot more.


----------



## PaulS

> What I personally don't like about this thread is that the people that flame me pretend to be my best friends in meetings!!
> 
> None of them, complained to me in any meetings before.
> 
> Are you shy? Are you afraid of me? Why do you like be backstabbing swines and not tell me what you believe about me to my face?
> 
> This would be an honest approach and would be appreciated a lot more.


Vlastan, at the meetings where I've met you, you don't normally hark on to all and sundry over anal issues Â 



> Are you shy*? Are you afraid of me*? Why do you like be backstabbing swines and not tell me what you believe about me to my face?


*No and *No.

This is EXACTLY what we have done Nick, what real difference does it make that we are talking to each other via PC screens ..... we are still talking to each other, are we not ???

Lighten up, and at least try and see the irony and humour of the debate, Lord V Â [smiley=toff.gif] Â


----------



## chip

> What I personally don't like about this thread is that the people that flame me pretend to be my best friends in meetings!!
> 
> None of them, complained to me in any meetings before.
> 
> Are you shy? Are you afraid of me? Why do you like be backstabbing swines and not tell me what you believe about me to my face?
> 
> This would be an honest approach and would be appreciated a lot more.


Don't try to deflect these cricticisms to your "best friends". Reading earlier mails, this same issue has been raised before, both on the forum and via IM. As I say to anyone with a hangover (which includes myself!) , it's is self-inflicted so don't expect any pity.


----------



## TTotal

> What I personally don't like about this thread is that the people that flame me pretend to be my best friends in meetings!!
> 
> None of them, complained to me in any meetings before.
> 
> Are you shy? Are you afraid of me? Why do you like be backstabbing swines and not tell me what you believe about me to my face?
> 
> This would be an honest approach and would be appreciated a lot more.


Nikki you are pushing my friendship to unkown boundaries old chum.
"Am I really a back stabbing swine ?" I/we are doing all we can to TRY to help you. Maybe this is not possible. Can you just listen for once.
Just remember where you came looking for support not long ago.
Your friends can only remain loyal for a little longer. Then you are on your own , which will sadden us all. We dont want that mate


----------



## W7 PMC

What a thread  ;D

Vlastan, i don't imagine that anyone is scared of you, but some of your postings are a little close to the bone. I've not read every post on this thread, but i believe the sentiment is correct. You have the highest amount of postings on the forum & yet only got your car late last year, so i think that gives you some idea of the usual quality of your posts.

I can turn my back & ignore what you post, so have never seen the need to react, but that does not mean i like or agree with (this probably applies to many other members) the usual content of your posts.

Just tone it down & have a little more respect for other members.


----------



## reavil

> What I personally don't like about this thread is that the people that flame me pretend to be my best friends in meetings!!
> 
> None of them, complained to me in any meetings before.
> 
> Are you shy? Are you afraid of me? Why do you like be backstabbing swines and not tell me what you believe about me to my face?
> 
> This would be an honest approach and would be appreciated a lot more.


Blimey, I don't post for a while and all hell breaks loose.

Dont you have to be 100% behind someone to stab them in the back!


----------



## vlastan

It is very similar to face to face meetings...they are always more effective to pass your point across. And this is what I would expect from some of the people that know me better!!

It is only two weeks since I met some of you and you were all happy about me. But if you would have taken the time to talk to me, we wouldn't need to go through this now. You choose this way...not me. So I need to ask you WHY?


----------



## vlastan

> Just remember where you came looking for support not long ago


John...this is exactly the reason why I am so shocked that you started this thread. I consider you to be one of my closest friends in this place.


----------



## TTotal

> John...this is exactly the reason why I am so shocked that you started this thread. I consider you to be one of my closest friends in this place.


A way of shocking you into stopping from scaring people away.

To try to make you see how much damage you are doing to yourself...never mind the irrepairable damage tothe forum with folk closing down and not coming back.

There are some very senior well liked respected and great people who right now are teetring on the edge of quitting here forever. You would not want this.

Today I have yet more messages of people who still are loyal to you (some have never met you...) even though they do not read your posts anymore as the "contain dreadfull things "

We smack a child.....not to hurt it. We love the child but if it makes the child understand what is right and what is wrong then a smack is neccesary.

Is this clear enough...Nikko..... Â sigh. :-[


----------



## thorney

> backstabbing swines


Am I the only one who stuggled to supress a schoolboy giggle at the irony of this phrase? 

Sorry......just trying to lighten the mood.....I'll get me coat ;D


----------



## r1

> John...this is exactly the reason why I am so shocked that you started this thread. I consider you to be one of my closest friends in this place. Â


I have refrained from commenting so far but this made me snort out loud.

I find TTotal and Vlastan the two most annoying and irrelevant people on here. Vlastans not particularly offensive to me...just a bit of a dirty pervert (and it might be worth you remembering that A.S. is technically illegal over here - I think even you'd have soemthing to say if a contributor was constantly discussing illegal drugs) and likes to end every sentence with a load of exclamation marks!!! TTotal on the other hand seems to be able to post almost continaully 24/7 and subsequently 99% of his posts are utter, utter shite. For crying out loud, a seperate jokes section was opened up to try and contain the man ( to no avail I might add) which fills up with the most appalling childish drivel you can imagine.

The snortable irony here is that these two not only claim to be 'the closest of friends' but that they choose to air their tiff in the forum and that this is now becoming a potential record sized thread :

Rant over.


----------



## thorney

R1 - LOL ;D


----------



## Wak

> It is very similar to face to face meetings...they are always more effective to pass your point across. And this is what I would expect from some of the people that know me better!!
> 
> It is only two weeks since I met some of you and you were all happy about me. But if you would have taken the time to talk to me, we wouldn't need to go through this now. You choose this way...not me. So I need to ask you WHY?


V, will you fooking (is that better?) read your own posts and try to understand the points being made......LOOK ABOVE AT WHAT YOU ARE SAYING
is is the same point people are trying to make!!

Face to face people show you respect of your feelings and you yourself behave differently face to face...and dont talk anal sex and blow jobs...hi I'm vlastan I like AS and BJ's, people will run away if you did that the first time you met.

The forum has the same public persona, many people chatting some know you some dont....show some goddam respect for those that dont and those that dont want to talk sex on the car forum...and likewise any idiot that that says it doesnt bother them ...it should bother you to consider the other members, watchers and newbies, self moderation means we all have a duty to respect the general population and police how things go on here...having fun is paramount, being a car forum is next.....if so many are choosing to ignore, choosing to pass over and so many silent voices upset by the tone conversation Â then there is something wrong.......!

Would you not be bothered if your wife was spoken to about A/S and upset by it.....would you like to sit in a restaurant and hear it discussed on the next table...I bet you would be bothered by it then.



> None of them, complained to me in any meetings before.


m8, you and I have had dinner and discussed this in depth about tone of coversations and objectivity. When Graham through in the towel and so I feel personally insulted by that comment....we did speak in depth I remember.

PEOPLE show respect to feelings and will rarely some up to your face and say OI STOP TALKING ARSE ONLINE at a meet...most people want the same level of respect online! ....Right so now I 'm a back stabbing git, well Its your choice if you see the comments that way but its Â sign of frustration in that you have had direct comments made and brush them off hence this thread...Mr Teflon! Â


----------



## Guest

Wak :- I havn't missed the point in my last posting I just forgot to mention a few points as it was very late at night and I was tired too .

I actually feel quite strong about this thread and reading it to keep on top of it is doing my eyes in and head in!!!

However, does it really matter how many times Vlastan has to be told ... a leopard ain't gonna change his spots and Vlastan is not gonna change his warped sense of humour where filth is concerned for you lot.

What troubles me though is the fact you all communicate with Vlastan in many posts where concerned, are nice to him in many and now this thread has come about you are all getting up yaselves and opinionated with do's and dont's!!! 
Does Vlastan really have such a high priority to talk about on your lists?

By now we all should know what Vlastan's mind is thinking when he is on here, I am new to this forum and have learned very quickly too the kind of chats that go on, you should all learn to just think there is one that is in the crowd.

I have joined this forum as like many I have an interest in TT's and also to make friends but the way I see it with friends like you lot who needs backstabbing enemies!!

I am not defending Vlastan as his posts do not really aggreviate me. I am a philisophical person and very much down to earth but what is really getting on my wick is you lot talking about him as though he can't read what is going on. Your making him look very very stupid and dumb infact. And he is not!!

He is not a silly person and has a very powerful personality and sense of humour. I don't think for one moment Vlastan would either let anybody get one over him either on this subject or any subject for that matter!

Oh and one more thing I think this should now go to Flame room as we are all starting to 'runt and rave' ;D


----------



## kmpowell

> I have refrained from commenting so far but this made me snort out loud.
> 
> I find TTotal and Vlastan the two most annoying and irrelevant people on here. Vlastans not particularly offensive to me...just a bit of a dirty pervert (and it might be worth you remembering that A.S. is technically illegal over here - I think even you'd have soemthing to say if a contributor was constantly discussing illegal drugs) and likes to end every sentence with a load of exclamation marks!!! TTotal on the other hand seems to be able to post almost continaully 24/7 and subsequently 99% of his posts are utter, utter shite. For crying out loud, a seperate jokes section was opened up to try and contain the man ( to no avail I might add) which fills up with the most appalling childish drivel you can imagine.
> 
> The snortable irony here is that these two not only claim to be 'the closest of friends' but that they choose to air their tiff in the forum and that this is now becoming a potential record sized thread :
> 
> Rant over.


Not often we agree, but you are spot on with every word you have written!!!!


----------



## chip

Yes, TTotal

Based on his responses, it's all your fault. If you spoke with him, he wouldn't be :

1) hijacking every thread towards his favourite (but extremly boring & unfunny) topic. 
2) writing utter shite (such that most people don't even read his threads
3) giving out inaccurate TT information to other forum members (I believe Scotty can vouch for this!)

It doesn't matter that he was warned before by several other forum membesr, it was all your fault........................


----------



## vlastan

> There are some very senior well liked respected and great people who right now are teetring on the edge of quitting here forever.


So who are these people that you represent then? I would like to know who shares the same views like yourself.

Wak...when I am next in Slough, I will invite you out for another chat and an update then.


----------



## Guest

Oh and another thing without sounding too girlie now I actually can't stand the word F**king when you lads use it so think twice when your having a go at Vlastan as swearing can be offensive too  and likewise if this forum is for teenagers and the like to read then they will read that with or without the stars inbetween!


----------



## Lisa.

Oh For F**ks Sake !! 

Â Â


----------



## Wak

ABi:- 
You are right... I just feel that 1 person has been mentioned many times and its an indication of general feelings.

I've seen postings where some of the girlies have blatently said shut up but reponded with indifference.

If I had people saying I ignore your posts
saying I simply jump the page on your posts...etc

I'd feel that there is something wrong...not jump up saying its your choice.....maybe thats just me..I am concerned at how I'm viewed and will expand my repetoire with the comfort of friends but will stop at a limit I feel could be offensive to strangers because this is not my forum....its a public venue and to me deserves the respect of friends and strangers alike!

thats just my opinion and if you take issue with it I'll listen and adjust it with good argument but I wont stand here and say tough shit read it and weep... :-/


----------



## robo_beastt

FOR GODÂ´S SAKE !!!!

THIS IS A CAR FORUM, NOT A PORN NOR SEX NOR ANYTHING ELSE FORUM!!!!! YOU CAN MAKE A ONE-TIME MISLEAD BUT NOT 100% OF THE TIME....

STOP WHINNING AND GET TO THE POINT !!! THE TT FORUM IS FOR TT SUBJECTS (mostly)

Nobody needs self pitty nor backstabing slaps to know that this kind of posts (from whoever they are ) are just obnoxious, PLEASE STOP!!!!

And if not then you got something REALLY wrong in your head... (whomever you are...not Vlastan nor TTotal nor anybody else, IÂ´m talking about everybody and that certainly includes ME)

You call yourselves grown-ups?... com`mon and grow up....and I thought I was one of the youngsters among us 

Jose Luis


----------



## M44RT L

Go Lisa go!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Wak

> Wak...when I am next in Slough, I will invite you out for another chat and an update then. Â


Lets do it soon!


----------



## r1

> FOR GODÂ´S SAKE !!!!
> 
> THIS IS A CAR FORUM, NOT A PORN NOR SEX NOR ANYTHING ELSE FORUM!!!!! YOU CAN MAKE A ONE-TIME MISLEAD BUT NOT 100% TIME....
> 
> STOP WHINNING AND GET TO THE POINT !!! THE TT FORUM IS FOR TT SUBJECTS (mostly)
> 
> Nobody needs self pitty nor backstabing slaps to know that this kind of posts (from whoever they are ) are just obnoxious, PLEASE STOP IT !
> 
> And if not the you got something REALLY wrong in your head... (whomever you are...not Vlastan nor TTotal nor anybody else, IÂ´m talking about everybody.and that certainly includes ME)
> 
> And you call yourselved grown-ups... com`mon and I thought I was one of the youngsters among us
> 
> Jose Luis


I think that lost something in translation!  ;D


----------



## PaulS

Abi

I'm not getting all stressed out and ranting and raving over this subject - lucky we are all doing it 'on line' and not in a pub after 4 pints of Lager  Or with Vlastan waffling on about anal sex as well : People would be very annoyed with him if he did so. This is the central issue that we cannot seem to get over to him.



> I have joined this forum as like many I have an interest in TT's and also to make friends but the way I see it with friends like you lot who needs backstabbing enemies!!


I don't think you really meant that, Abi :-/



> I am not defending Vlastan as his posts do not really aggreviate me. I am a philisophical person and very much down to earth but what is really getting on my wick is you lot talking about him as though he can't read what is going on.
> 
> Your making him look very very stupid and dumb infact. And he is not!!


Have you met Vlastan? It's not us that are making him look stupid and dumb. He is, himself. Just quite why he is doing this is now totally beyond me, and to be honest, I really can't be bothered to waste anymore time on it. This is not the first time this has happened.

Someone mentioned something about having a vote as to whether he should just have 'read only' access rights for a while, I think its about time.

Please Vlastan, come up with a rational reply instead of kicking the blame around other forum members?

Or just carry on as usual V ........ [smiley=toilet.gif]

Paul

(definately now feeling pissed off over it all, just finished 4 nightshifts and knackered)

Hey - I know why it's all gone banana's on here over the weekend - the girls were away all weekend end pampering themselves :


----------



## TTotal

Er... ditto !

I think that lost *soemthing* in translation! ;D


----------



## Guest

Oh come on everone you have to have a good laugh at this thread. 
It has to be current best doesn't it and lets face it, it is keeping people on their toes with who has put what next as well as looking at other posts/threads etc at the same time.

I havn't had a good giggle in ages. This one has to go tops if there are stats at least for the month of February anyway LOL ;D


----------



## robo_beastt

R1 .- GOT ME !!!!

I got driven being in extasis at the time  my transaltion couldnÂ´t keep up to the keyboard .....but I made my point clear.. didn`t I  ?

Robo


----------



## KevinST

Vlastan... the "report" feature of this site was put in place some time ago. It's not been used very often, but on the occasions it has been 90% of the complaints have been about you. Does this not tell you something? does this not indicate to you that your behaviour isn't classed as "reasonable" ?

In conversations we have had in the past (yes we have had them - yes you have claimed that you had received IM's in support of you) you have always argued that your behaviour is acceptable, challenged the details that were given to you (number of members, number of active members, reasons why we have more members who no longer visit the forum compared to those that visit)... and this is what you are doing now... arguing and challenging why you should change you on-line behaviour.

I would not expect that most people would come upto you and explain how they feel about your on-line behaviour - People will be upset at something you post.. get angry and then forget about it. Do you expect someone to talk to you about a post you made 3 months ago? Complaining immediatly on-line about your behaviour is immediate, public... and hopefully effective.

I will ask this one time only - please moderate your content you post on this forum. Please re-read what you post and ask yourself if what you are about to post should be available for anyone to read for years to come? is it material that will enhance the forum? Is it something that a reasonable person of any age would be happy to read.

Also for your information... nothing on this site is secure from someone with webmaster status. If I wanted to I could access your, or anyone elses account. I've not done so, I have never threatened to do so and I doubt I ever will. This is a responsibility that I take very seriously.


----------



## Lisa.

Well KevinST I think that shit the pants off of everyone, no-one has commented for over 15 minutes, think everyones too busy emptying their in and out box  ;D. Think I'd better do the same 

Lisa


----------



## stowexile

I have been a sometime contributor and an avid reader of this forum for over 2 years now and I have to say this is the funniest thread I've read yet (apart from all the schoolboys getting exited about the webcam in the solarium).
It seems PaulSTT has a real psychological problem with Vlastans favourite act ("perverted filth" indeed).
Vlastan really has no idea what he has done wrong.
TTotal really worries too much (surely a posting on a forum shouldn't lose you a nights sleep).
And Thorney, you have made the best observation of the lot


> Backstabbing swines - Am I the only one who stuggled to supress a schoolboy giggle at the irony of this phrase?


Thank you all for lightening up my day and sorry for not taking it as seriously as most of you seem to have.


----------



## Lisa.

And that link isn't working anymore, pity, I now have to ring to see if the beds free for my 10 minutes.

http://www.hemohes.net/VESKU/SOLMISU.HTML


----------



## Guest

LOL ;D.


----------



## PaulS

This is some thread Â ;D



> It seems PaulSTT has a real psychological problem with Vlastans favourite act ("perverted filth" indeed).


I have no problem with Vlastans 'favourite act'. As I have said before, what he does in private does not concern me one bit, continual discussion on here about it, does though. It's just become so boring Â :

"Peverted filth" - I was just spicing things up a little in an attempt to get through Vlastans incredibly thick skin, looks like it hasn't worked Â :'( Â


----------



## vlastan

I do not agree with the term "perverted filth" when you refer to anal sex!! Perverted filth is being a pedo, or doing watersports or other things like this.

And unless you try it first, stop critisising it. You never know....you may actually like and then come back later and think that Vlastan was always right!! :


----------



## PaulS

> I do not agree with the term "perverted filth" when you refer to anal sex!! Perverted filth is being a pedo, or doing watersports or other things like this.





> [Bangs head against brick wall]"Peverted filth" - I was just spicing things up a little in an attempt to get through Vlastans incredibly thick skin, looks like it hasn't worked[/bangs head against brick wall]


 Â



> And unless you try it first, stop critisising it. You never know....you may actually like and then come back later and think that Vlastan was always right!! Â :


 [smiley=idea.gif] Hey, yeah Vlastan, you might be right Â     Â I'll get back to you on that one Â 

Prepare the gallows, I think I've just lost the will to live Â [smiley=hanged.gif] Â :


----------



## stowexile

> prepare the gallows, this is getting painfull


Wasn't that what Stephen Mulligan was doing when he was found on his kitchen table ??? ;D

Not too bad, one bite (Vlastan) and a little nibble (PaulSTT) to my earlier post.

This is a bit like the Iraq debate. Should we use more diplomacy or just nuke the bastard? Who's a dove and who's a hawk? Will PaulSTT and TTotal arrange a scrap with Vlastan at the bottom of the playing field?
Tune in to the next exciting episode......


----------



## stowexile

I just thought, given his preferences does this make Vlastan our very own Colon Powell?

I'll get my coat....


----------



## vlastan

I was wondering!! Why everything that has my name in it attracts such a large audience in the forum!!

It looks to me as if I am the forum celebrity!! And as we know, some people love celebrities and some hate them, because they envy them!! ;D

In any case as things calm down a bit now, it looks like the whole forum read this thread but only very few contributed to it, perhaps from fear of getting involved!

Thank you once again...and I hope you enjoyed the show!! ;D ;D


----------



## snaxo

Lord V if anyone else had posted that I would have known it was tongue in cheek. Amazingly with you fella I don't think it actually is, is it?! :-/

Damian


----------



## Guest

LOL *giggle* 'dont stop till the fat man sings' heheheheheheheeheh lol awwww vlastan you have handeled it well you need a celebrity award ;D.


----------



## IanWest

Vlastan- humour me for one minute and answer the following questions:

1)Just what did you do with your time before you discovered the forum?
2) Do you feel slightly gulity that your company pay you to do a job and not to spend your life on the forum?
3) Does your family mind that their dad/ husband etc is addicted to this forum? Spend some time with them instead and give us all a break.

All of this strikes me as very sad that you are able to post over 6000 posts in such a short time. Think of the time you have spent on here. Maybe you should get a job that stimulates you or even a hobby ;D


----------



## vlastan

Snaxo...after all I am 13 year old that love anal sex but never done it....according to you!! :

So I let you draw your own conclusions to this last question!! 

This thread was excellent...it made me increase my post count!! Thanks John!! ;D ;D


----------



## snaxo

> Snaxo...after all I am 13 year old that love anal sex but never done it....according to you!! :


nope wrong again V Â :-/ Â What I said was that your posts imply this, to me, based on my experience of people who post the kind of things you do. Â I did not state that this is what you are / are not - just that you could very easily draw this conclusion from your posts..

:

Damian


----------



## A3DFU

> FOR GODÂ´S SAKE !!!!
> 
> THIS IS A CAR FORUM, NOT A PORN NOR SEX NOR ANYTHING ELSE FORUM!!!!!


Hurray  
What a brilliant poit!!!!!!!!!!

And this is what it is all about, Vlastan [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## vlastan

Ian,

Since I got my TT I changed profession to a part time pimp!! It pays very well and I have plenty of free time for the TT forum now!! ;D

Snaxo...this is what I implied of course. :


----------



## vlastan

> Hurray Â
> What a brilliant poit!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And this is what it is all about, Vlastan Â [smiley=stop.gif]


Rubbish!! this is the off topic room and everything is discussed here from kitchen tops to garden sheds, vasectomies, sperm banks you name it!!


----------



## foz01

Cor amazing what happens in a weekend away 

Anyway after reading the first 8 pages, giving up and starting again with the last few all i can say is for gawd sake people lighten up!

I get annoyed sometimes at the drivel posted on here but this smacks like a playground squabble!

Please sir can you throw out...... cos he said.......

sticks and stones and all that.

Christ folks lighten up :-/


----------



## robo_beastt

> Rubbish!! this is the off topic room and everything is discussed here from kitchen tops to garden sheds, vasectomies, sperm banks you name it!!


KNOCK KNOCK!!!!!

IF YOU ONLY DID THIS IN THE OFF-TOPIC FORUM IÂ´M SURE NOBODY WOULD BE COMPLAINING ABOUT YOU ! BUT ONLY BECAUSE YOU DONÂ´T GIVE A SHIT OF WHERE YOU POST "YOURS" IS THAT IÂ´M MAKING MY POINT !!!!

IS IT ALL CLEAR NOW , OR DO YOU WANT TO KEEP ON BEATING ROUND THE BUSH.

Thick headed as you are I would bet the little that I have that you will not act differently from now on. Maybe is just that you donÂ´t get it because you think that all of us have nothing to do but reading about how you loooveeeee to get F****D by the A**E ..

But what I am saying here????, this is exactly what we are all doing and that you love so much...

It is a loss of time .. I thought GOD never punished twice... how wrong I was...

Just fuck it and keep on doing whatever you think you are doing in benefit of the forum ....

IÂ´m off for a while ,see if anybody can make him come to sense...


----------



## IanWest

V- The sad thing is that you probably have done.

How about we come to a compromise. For every ten replies, think 7 of them in your head or say them out loud and post the other 3. Your obsession with a**l sex is quite appropriate on the basis that most of your contributions are sh*t.


----------



## vlastan

Hola Robo...como estas?

I don't post these things in the main room of course. So no problems then!!

But still people don't like this. And they still complain.

Ian...I guess you never tried anal sex then!! :


----------



## coupe-sport

> For every ten replies, think 7 of them in your head or say them out loud and post the other 3


or just go out


----------



## vlastan

James...when I go out I get in trouble...all the ladies want me for my body!! Then the wife complains!!

At least staying indoors, it is safer!! ;D ;D


----------



## IanWest

I thought I would try and be subtle but that didn't work.
So second thoughts, V, take the hint and go to Tyresmoke or Audisport or somewhere else. Anywhere but here.


----------



## vlastan

Yes Ian...whatever you say dear!!

After all your doctor advised us never to say NO to you as you suffer from a mental disease that turns you aggressive!!  ;D


----------



## IanWest

Priceless.


----------



## thorney

: I give up. I can live with the anal sex posts, the blow job posts and all the other wierd shit Vlastan posts - I just ignore it. What I can't ignore however is his seeming complete contempt for other peoples views on this board.

For this reason and against all my general feelings over freedom of speech and that we're a happy open forum I would support a suspension or outright ban. It seems to be the only thing that he'd understand or take notice of :


----------



## vlastan

Nasty man John!!

I said I will stop talking about certain things if other people do the same too.

So when someone mentioned the word blowjob (I didn't) everybody was happy. But when I mention A, everybody is complaining. Do you call this fair?


----------



## Guest

Vlastan would still have ways of getting on LOL ;D


----------



## r1

> Nasty man John!!
> 
> I said I will stop talking about certain things if other people do the same too.
> 
> So when someone mentioned the word blowjob (I didn't) everybody was happy. But when I mention A, everybody is complaining. Do you call this fair?


You're just weird.


----------



## vlastan

Me weird...not at all!! There are other weird people here...but certainly not me.

Abi...stop teasing them!!


----------



## Guest

Vlastan I know you way too well... even I am convinced there is more than two of you on here har har har har !!!!! ;D


----------



## coupe-sport

> even I am convinced there is more than two of you on here har har har har !!!!!


not under the pseudonym (sp) of Abi per chance...


----------



## vlastan

Ohhh shit Abi...run for cover...they are after you now!! ;D


----------



## coupe-sport

V - being in comms you must know about the ECHELON system 

so...

bomb, terrorist, vlastan, plane threat, bomb, Iraq, Saddam, vlastan, bomb, terrorist, vlastan, plane threat, bomb, Iraq, Saddam, vlastan,bomb, terrorist, vlastan, plane threat, bomb, Iraq, Saddam, vlastan,bomb, terrorist, vlastan, plane threat, bomb, Iraq, Saddam, vlastan,bomb, terrorist, vlastan, plane threat, bomb, Iraq, Saddam, vlastan...

they'll be after you now


----------



## W7 PMC

> James...when I go out I get in trouble...all the ladies want me for my body!! Then the wife complains!!
> 
> At least staying indoors, it is safer!! Â ;D ;D


V:

Please tell me you're fucking joking. Just remember that most people on here have seen a photo of you & i'm sure the statement above is a good few light years from the truth  ;D


----------



## PaulS

> V:
> 
> Please tell me you're fucking joking. Just remember that most people on here have seen a photo of you & i'm sure the statement above is a good few light years from the truth  ;D


LOL! This thread is UNREAL! 8)

LOL! Kev Powell - can you get out your Vlastan warning photo please ;D

I'm sorry but I think he's lost it, big time!

Think it's about time the moderators took action 

Straight back in like a Bull in a China shop


----------



## vlastan

> V - being in comms you must know about the ECHELON system Â
> 
> so...
> 
> bomb, terrorist, vlastan, plane threat, bomb, Iraq, Saddam, vlastan, bomb, terrorist, vlastan, plane threat, bomb, Iraq, Saddam, vlastan,bomb, terrorist, vlastan, plane threat, bomb, Iraq, Saddam, vlastan,bomb, terrorist, vlastan, plane threat, bomb, Iraq, Saddam, vlastan,bomb, terrorist, vlastan, plane threat, bomb, Iraq, Saddam, vlastan...
> 
> they'll be after you now Â


I can hear a chopper above the office now and the police sirens are getting closer....ohhhhh noooo...officers..please leave me alone, I haven't done anything...I only like A...nothing else!!  ;D

Paul mate...I have something else that attracts women...my Greek charm!! ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

LOL don't worry vlastan old chappy nothing scares missey here I have grenades planted in my handbag oh and white stilletoes too : and quite frankly do I care what everyone thinks .... nahh think not just love to get my opinion in thats all... as they saying goes 'if you can't beat em join em'!!! ;D


----------



## PaulS

> Paul mate...I have something else that attracts women...my Greek charm!! Â ;D ;D


LOL! No doubt about that, Lord V. They wouldn't be my sort of women then Â  Â 

(_historically speaking of course Â _)


----------



## KevinST

This is a sad day for the forum, however after a conversation with Jae we have decided toban Vlastan for 1 week. This is the first time this has been done... and I hope the last.

Some may disagree with what has been done - I'm sorry.

Vlastan - no doubt you will read this. Please take this asa warning that this will happen again if you continue after your account has been reactivated.
Yes, you can create another account - if it's obviously you then that account will also be banned.

I hope that this is the last of this subject. This thread has been locked.


----------

